# Ads Displayed To Guest



## potroastV2 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have changed it to where ads only display to non registered users.

Just another excellent reason to become a member


----------



## Podkapova (Apr 9, 2007)

What beauty! How many you have spent for it of time?


----------



## smkpt (Apr 9, 2007)

WTF on the last 2 posts?? but great idea Rollitup


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 9, 2007)

good idea rollitup


----------



## DriverCar (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for that that you is


----------



## Bigbud (Apr 23, 2007)

I can still see the ads though... Just on this page there are 3 alone


----------

